# Was ist das beste Z77 Mainboard?



## Neontiger (15. April 2012)

Hallo, würde gerne wissen welches Z77 mainboard am besten ist. Ich glaube eins von asrock hab ich gehört. und ausserdem kennt ihr ein cool aussehendes gehäuse?


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Das beste an sich gibt es nicht da viele User eine andere Vorstellung davon haben was ein Board zum besten seiner Klasse macht.
Ich schaue auf die Ausstattung und den Preis. Da ist Asrock immer vorne dabei.


----------



## Westcoast (15. April 2012)

das beste Z77 board kannst du nur für dich entscheiden, weil jeder andere anforderungen hat.
wichtig ist die ausstattung, optik/farbe für manche, features und der preis natürlich. 

für mich persönlich finde ich das Gigabyte Z77X UD3H ganz toll für 130 euro. asrock kann man auch nehmen, die sind auch recht gut. 

bestes Z77 board für alle gibt es nicht.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (16. April 2012)

ein geil aussehendes gehäuse ist....

Corsair Special Edition White Graphite 600T Window Midi Tower ohne


und das geile ist: die seiten-Tür kannst man sehr schnell ohne schrauben aufmachen...siehe bilder
ganz praktisch finde ich...

und aufgestellt ist das auch ne wucht von gehäuse-volumen...
macht was her


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2012)

Entscheide nach Schnittstellen und Anschlüßen was benötigt wird, mit ca 120 Taler sollte so ein Board alles wichtige drin und drauf haben. Was das Gehäuse angeht da würde sicherlich ein Preis helfen


----------



## black-wizard (16. April 2012)

ASRock oder ASUS


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2012)

Eines der besten dürfte wohl das hier ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE sein (oder vergleichbare von Gigabyte zum beispiel) - aber es ist nicht sinnvoll einfach "das beste" zu kaufen da das Board vielleicht viele Funktionen hat die du niemals brauchst und solche Boards auch sehr teuer sind.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eines der besten dürfte wohl das hier ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE sein (oder vergleichbare von Gigabyte zum beispiel) - aber es ist nicht sinnvoll einfach "das beste" zu kaufen da das Board vielleicht viele Funktionen hat die du niemals brauchst und solche Boards auch sehr teuer sind.


 

das asus scheint auf dem Papier das beste zu sein aber meine Geht morgen wieder zurück zum händler. die Front USB Ports melden sich imemr ab während des kopiervorgangs, startet tut es nciht vernünftig und fiepen tuhen die spulen auch noch und das im IDLE!!!! Asus scheint momentan sehr den rotstift lieb gewonnen zu haben, profit, profit, profit....mehr zählt heutzutage ja nicht.

Ich habe mir das ASRock Extreme6 bestellt als ersatz für das ASUS wenn es dir weiterhilft Neontiger

Als gehäuse emfehle ich Dir Corsair  sehr gute verarbeitung und gut durchdachtes konzept.

Ich habe das Corsair Obsidian 550D, sehr schlicht und edel wie ich finde  so ein schlichtes gehäuse gab es bisher noch nie ausser vielleicht von Fractal Design was mir aber optisch nicht gefallen hat.
Die Gehäuselüfter von Corsair sind auch gut brauchbar und relativ leise, sogar unter last, hörbar aber ruhig aber auf ca700 RPM sind sie unhörbar


----------



## Ace (16. April 2012)

Man kann im Moment überhaupt noch nicht sagen was das beste Board sein soll.
Es kommt auch immer drauf an welche Austattung du möchtest oder benötigst.
Was nützt dir ein Board was 4x SLI oder Crossfire kann wen du eh nur eine Grafikkarte hast und benötigst.
Ich habe mir zb. das Biostar TZ77XE4 hier geholt was bis jetzt ein sehr gutes Board ist und Preislich im Mittelfeld liegt.
Die CPU besser läuft mit besseren Werten wie auf einem Gigabyte Z68 UD3H oder dem ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3.
Liegt auch alles im Auge des Betrachters was er für gut und besser hält.Genauso ist es eine Geschmacksfrage nicht jeder will Asus oder EVGA usw.
Mach es abhängig von dem was du benötigst und was dir auch zb. optisch gefällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eines der besten dürfte wohl das hier ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE sein (oder vergleichbare von Gigabyte zum beispiel) - aber es ist nicht sinnvoll einfach "das beste" zu kaufen da das Board vielleicht viele Funktionen hat die du niemals brauchst und solche Boards auch sehr teuer sind.


 
Das Deluxe hat ein paar USB Ports mehr als das V und ein anderes Layout. Ob das einen Mehrpreis von über 50€ rechtfertigt muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Lyph (16. April 2012)

Ich habe mal aus Langeweile (und weil ich mir in naher Zukunft selbst eins zulegen will) sämtliche Boards in einer Tabelle zusammengestellt (Quelle Geizhals.de):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vll. ist es bei deiner Entscheidung ja eine Hilfe.


----------



## Uter (23. April 2012)

Ein Thread als komplette Kaufberatung sollte reichen.

-CLOSED-


----------

